# Ideas for Center Dash Compartment Thing



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

So, this little compartment thing in the cent of the dash feels kind of useless, I'd like to do something with it. I have the LT so it's got the cover.

I was thinking of like a flip-up screen or something? Or simply a tablet for navigation and Pandora. (I have the Infotainment thing, but OnStar navigation is a joke)

I don't know, anything really, but I want to do something.

Any ideas? Or what have you done?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Only suggestion I have is add a gauge pod. There is an aftermarket gauge pod that hold 3 gauges. Other than that, add the tweeter speaker there that is in the LTZ models. Im not sure what you have to hook up to make it work. But it would be worth checking into. I thought about doing it to mine because id like that extra sound in the center. If I did, id replace all the door speakers and tweeters in the a pillars that run with the windshield since im going to want better speakers.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I keep my antenna in there for my in dash gps unit and my EZpass.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I wouldnt recommend putting anything important in that compartment. In the summertime it gets extremely hot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I keep napkins and my glasses cleaning cloth in there.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You must not like grand funk if you're keeping the CD's in there.

Definitely do not put pens, chocolate or tiny babies in there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I wouldnt recommend putting anything important in that compartment. In the summertime it gets extremely hot.


Tried keeping winter gloves in there for this reason, didn't help, lol.



Mick said:


> You must not like grand funk if you're keeping the CD's in there.
> 
> Definitely do not put pens, chocolate or tiny babies in there.


What if I skewer a tiny chocolate baby with a pen and put that in there?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How about snickers , is that where you've been hiding them . Snickers ....


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> How about snickers , is that where you've been hiding them . Snickers ....


That's where id put mine if it had a mini fridge in it LOL. I have been trying to find the perfect stash point for my snickers =]. Gotta love snickers tho. Its my favorite candy..


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Seriously though Cd's fit in that little tight hole , just Fine


HAHAHAHA....you said tight hole. That's what she said LMAO =]. Just kidding brian


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I used to keep pens in there.
The color of the pen was totally faded and the ink inside was totally dry. I had to find out the hard way when i'd left my bag somewhere and needed a pen badly xD


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I wouldnt recommend putting anything important in that compartment. In the summertime it gets extremely hot.


I have jokingly called that compartment the sandwich warmer, Think all one would need to do is wrap a sandwich in some aluminium foil and drive for a few hours or park in the sun fro 10-15 minutes. Had my phone in that pocket when parked, when I went to retrieve it there was a message on the screen that power was turned off due to high battery temperature. 



I mounted my Garmin Nuvi 50LM in that pocket, I ran a 6ft USB cable through the dash from rear seat power port, that way I still have my front one to charge other devices. In the winter I leave the GPS sitting there all the time, however in the summer it gets way to hot so I have to move it everytime I park & only use when needed. 









http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...4-dash-compartment-picture10688-cruze-gps.jpg


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I have jokingly called that compartment the sandwich warmer, Think all one would need to do is wrap a sandwich in some aluminium foil and drive for a few hours or park in the sun fro 10-15 minutes. Had my phone in that pocket when parked, when I went to retrieve it there was a message on the screen that power was turned off due to high battery temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leaving electronics in there is a dangerous game xD


----------

